# Frame for Floating Mirror in Bathroom



## Maxymilya (Apr 5, 2010)

I am starting my first wood project and I need some help, please. I am creating a frame for my large floating bathroom mirror. It measures 56" wide and 44" high. Can anyone recommend an adhesive that I can use to apply the wood to the mirror? Any other tips or information you share would be greatly appreciated. I am a total novice at woodworking, but am hoping that this first project is a success. Thanks.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

You may want to let the wood float around the glass, just trapping it inside. Wood can expand and contract, and if glued directly to the glass, may cause stresses that could cause problems. With that being said, 3M 5200 will glue just about anything to anything else, PERMANENTLY and remain flexible enough to handle expansion.


----------

